# Nvidia 3D Vision auch mit anderer Shutterbrille?



## TK-Krumbach (24. August 2011)

Wie der Thread schon frägt: Ist es möglich, dass man die 3D-Funktionalität im Nvidia-Treiber auch mit einer anderen Shutterbrille nutzen kann? Im speziellen Fall die Shutterbrille beim Samsung Syncmaster S27A950D.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. August 2011)

nicht mit nvidia software und treiber, die arbeitet nur mit der nvidia hardware und brille zusammen.
schau mal nach tridef und/oder iz3d, wobei ich seit grade weiß das wohl auf der treibercd für den monitor ne version von tridef vorhanden sein sollte


----------



## TK-Krumbach (25. August 2011)

Ja, das funktioniert auch  Meine Idee war aber eher, dass ich weniger Software brauche. Aber wenns nur mit TriDef geht, auch ok, da der Effekt doch gar nicht so schlecht ist


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. August 2011)

die 950 und 750 serie von samsung ist nicht 3d vision ready ... daher gehts nur mit der zusätzlichen software


----------

